# Shane Carwin vs Taintstick (4 guys)



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

So, this might interest some people in the So Cal region. If you're not a Jason Ellis fan, then you'll have no idea what this is about. He has a radio show, and hosts Ellismania, where a bunch of crazy sanctioned fights go on. Carwin will be fighting Ellis, and the other 3 guys in the band Taintstick, lol. No standing strikes, but gnp and submissions ok. The Don Fry fight will be two guys with there left hand duct tapped to the back of the others head, nonstop punches to the face :thumb02:.

Anyone that goes is guaranteed a great time.

Heres some info:

http://www.bestofellis.com/2010/09/17/ellismania-6-ticket-info-and-link



> Where – Hollywood Palladium 6215 Sunset Blvd, Hollywood, CA 90028
> When- Saturday, November 6th, 2010 @ 7 p.m. PST.
> What- Ellismania 6: November Pain
> FEATURING:
> ...


Tickets available here
http://www.ticketmaster.com/Ellis-Mania-tickets/artist/1370100


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So what is this exactly?


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

It came about from his radio show, he wanted a event for fun fights, and to get the fans involved. It just keeps getting bigger. Mayhem is usually the announcer, i'm sure he'll be there doing it again.

Then their band will play, it's just a big party basically.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So this is a mix between an actual fight card and a prowrestling card?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

THE Don Frye!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Don Frye did crossover between MMA and Prowrestling. Though he is alot less well known than Ken Shamrock. It's alot easier for MMA fighters to transition between that and prowrestling!:thumbsup:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm well aware that Frye did puroresu. I was just pointing out the awesomeness that is putting "The" in front of his name.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The Don Frye?


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> So this is a mix between an actual fight card and a prowrestling card?


lol, well its far from pro wrestling, because they actually fight. 

I'll explain a few of the fights, The dog collar fight is always a good one, they strap electric dog collars to the fighters, and a celeb gets to sap them whenever they want, while the fighters are also blindfolded (chaos). And I believe this year, Rob Dyrdek will be also shooting the fighters with his tennis ball gun.

Rawdog is Jasons whimpy sidekick on the radio, and he's fighting Jasons wife.

Jasons fighting a baned called We outspoken, so its 1 vs 4 full boxing.

The don fry is explained in the first post.

And Shane is actually gonna try and **** up Jason, lol. Good times for all.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

haha i think i'd prefer standing strikes from carwin rather then GNP, nice and easy to flop to the floor.

sounds like a weird ass interesting fun event.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Must be one of those for charity things. Also must be an easy thing or else Carwin has been released by the UFC. Either that or he has permission from the UFC to fight there!:thumbsup:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

You're spot on, Carwin's doing it for his charity.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What charity?


----------



## North (Mar 29, 2010)

This looks, so, so cool. Absolutely wish I could be there. 

-North


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, at least the charity prospers. Why can't these fights happen in MMA more often?


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

It'll be alot better than when Fedor fought those 6 Koreans, that's for sure.


----------

